# Crafty's Picture Thread



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (23/10/13)

nice ones Crafty!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


>


 
Saw this ad was brilliant!


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)

Much more on it's way. Just need to filter out what is open forum friendly, and the ones i should rather not post.


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (23/10/13)

LOL

that one got me in stitches!!!


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)

Riaz said:


> LOL
> 
> that one got me in stitches!!!


Have seen the one with Reese?


----------



## Melinda (23/10/13)

I have seen the Reese one, and still cracks me up!


----------



## CraftyZA (24/10/13)

Infinite Energy!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA (24/10/13)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (24/10/13)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (24/10/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (24/10/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/10/13)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/10/13)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (25/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


>


just all kinds of awesome


----------



## CraftyZA (25/10/13)

denizenx said:


> just all kinds of awesome


That is something Odin will do. My Labbie.
He goes bokers over a ball. He also jumps on the ball in order to catch it.


----------



## TylerD (25/10/13)

Hey cool, my cats name is Odin. Awesome name!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (25/10/13)

TylerD said:


> Hey cool, my cats name is Odin. Awesome name!


I love ancient mythology. When i buy him a wife, her name will be Frigg. One day when the wife agrees. Still got some convincing to do...
Have you seen that series vikings with history channel?
I cant freaking wait for season 2!!


----------



## TylerD (25/10/13)

I love it too. Our other cat's name was Vidarr.
That show was so awesome! Also can't wait for the second season.
Really true to actual viking events. Not the horns and stuff!


----------



## CraftyZA (28/10/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (28/10/13)




----------



## CraftyZA (29/10/13)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


>


 

That is soooooo something gizmo would do to me


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

Terminal version of Guitar Hero.
(Reminds me of the good 'ol day of MUD. Who remembers that?)


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/10/13)

Yeah.... nothing like seeing things like that to make me feel young again  I have no idea what Im looking at


----------



## ET (30/10/13)

thats from way back when we used coaxial network cables to link our pc's together, had to manually set the addresses on the network cards and you needed terminators for the end of the cables


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah.... nothing like seeing things like that to make me feel young again  I have no idea what Im looking at


When the internet just started, you could find these mud servers all over the place where the geeks hanged out.
You would telnet to a specific port, log in, then be presented with a text game. Mostly fantasy type. Wizards, dragons etc....
See it as the great, great grandfather of world of warcraft.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (1/11/13)




----------



## CraftyZA (1/11/13)

MY FISH!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/11/13)




----------



## CraftyZA (28/11/13)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tristan (28/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


>


 Aah Crafty, look closely, his using 2 BIC pens, ~_ ^


----------

